# Hernia & Spaying



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Our lil' darling has a wee hernia since birth, it looks like its getting bigger, but normally the vets here dont spay til 6 months, should I consider trying to get it done a bit earlier as they can fix the hernia whilst fixing her.. I dont know if it can be dangerous for her, she does a few miles cross country at top speed every day. She was born on 5th Jan.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Serena,

You don't say where the hernia is on your puppy or whether you have had it assessed by your vet.

I am thinking you really need to get some professional advise, if you haven't already, on how serious the hernia is and whether you need to have that fixed soon or whether it can wait a while.

I am not for or against spaying or neutering but would not consider spaying before a year old as I really think puppies need their apparatus in order to develop fully.

Personally, if I was in your position I would get the hernia fixed now, should the vet think it requires repairing sooner rather than later, and wait until she is older to have her spayed.


----------



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry should have said, its just an umbelical one. Was pretty small but seems to have got larger, the breeders vet said it was an easy enough job to fix whilst spaying.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

The umbilical ones are usually quite harmless, and can usually wait until the dog is put under for another reason such as spaying. Odin my male pup had one that got bigger as he grew, but at about 6 months started getting smaller. The vet has now decided to leave it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika got spayed at about 2 years old and she also had a herniated umbilical.
Do them both at the same time. If that herniated umbilical isn't causing any problem I'd leave it alone until it's time to spay her.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I think Elza has a tiny Umbilical hernia. We will leave it until she gets spayed, BUT!!!
Please don't spay your dog too early. Vizslas grow until they 18 months old so spaying it too early could cause problems in the growth. It might be inconvenient for you but your pup needs to grow up first.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Serena,

I would wait. Coya had an umbilical hernia that we were planning on getting fixed while she was spayed but it turns out it healed on it's own. I saw that you said it was growing...as long as it isn't growing at an alarming rate I wouldn't be concerned. Consult your vet, they'll give you the best advice. With such a young dog you don't want her to have 2 surgeries within a short period of time unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My Vizsla had a small umbilical hernia and as soon as she was 6 months old the vet repaired it whilst he speyed her...so far there have been no problems and you would never know she had an operation...cost me best part of £200...including her speying...hope this helps...


----------

